# Chalice



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Does it do better as an overhang, similar to a monti cap or on top of a rock??


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would treat it like an encrusting I have seen some plate out and others ecrust but they all seem to do better by starting out as encrusting.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

okay, i mounted mine as a cap but will just move it.. thanks im not too familiar with SPS, but anything else i like to think of myself as knowledgeable


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Chalice are considered LPS and not SPS, they prefer low to moderate flow and lighting


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

oh really?? i always thought that they were sps.. my bad then, lol thanks!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Most chalice will drop down and find a surface to follow. I've pegged them before also and they curled themselves pretty much into a ball looking for a floor.. wouldn't recommend it unless you don't want to see the growth edge.  Unless you are certain its gonna plate properly, dont put it out in the open and expect it to. They take a lot of experimentation to get a feel for each one.. and they grow so slow, too..


----------

